# Gehäuse Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern



## travisjmedia (13. März 2014)

*Gehäuse Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern*

Grüße Leute 

Hab seit gestern den Zalman z11 plus hf1
Super gefreut und alles angeschlossen... allerdings habe ich jetzt leichte Probleme mit den Gehäuse Lüftern

Ich habe ein Gigabyte Z87X-D3H Mainboard verbaut, leider nur mit 4pin connectern, habe 2 der Lüfter die 3 pin sind an sys 1 und 2 gehängt soweit ich gelesen habe kann man wenn man 3 auf 4 pin connecter setzt nicht per pwm die Geschwindigkeit regeln, geht das irgend wie anders ? habe per speedfan rumprobiert aber konnte nichts ändern, komischer weise kann ich per speedfan nicht mal die GPU Lüfter regeln, msi afterburner erledigte das bisher.

Die anderen 3 Lüfter hängen per 4pin molex an dem Netzteil direkt dran "Bequiet L8 cm 630w"

Diese erkenne ich gar nicht auf im speedfan, bin leider sprachlos, aber deswegen frag ich euch um hilfe 

wie kann ich die Geschwindigkeiten der Lüfter ändern ? 

Mit dem Bios hab ich bisher noch nicht so viel Erfahrung machen müssen, kenne mich damit nur sehr schlecht aus aber darüber soll es funktionieren denke ich 

Bitte um eure hilfe LG


----------



## wievieluhr (13. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern*

Man kann 3 pin lüfter nicht auf einem 4 Pin anschluss steuern. also nicht im Normalfall.
im UEFI könnte man in der Lüftersteuerung überprüfen ob sich beim Gigabyte der modus ändern lässt als von PWM zu 3 pin.
ansonsten bleibt bloß physische Lüftersteuerung. oder die lüfter über Netzteil anschließen oder nen 3 Pin anschluss suchen und mit nem Haufen y-Adapterkabeln deine Lüfter versorgen 
(PS manche boards reagieren nicht auf Speedfan )

Gruß Wievieluhr


----------



## travisjmedia (13. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern*

das ist ja kein manko das die 3pins nicht funktionieren, lassen sich die lüfter mit den dicken 4pins den irgend wie regeln, die am netzteil direkt hängen ? 
ich will mir jetzt nicht eine lüftersteuerung holen


----------



## wievieluhr (13. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern*

nein per Molex kannst du die nicht Steuern, es sei denn du kennst dich so gut mit Elektizität aus, dass du nen Regelbaren widerstand zwischenschaltest.
da gehen bloß 2 Fälle:
Vollstoff oder mindest drehzahl. wenn ich mindestdrehzahl über nen Molex will dann steck ich die immer (mehr oder weniger gewaltsam) 180 Grad verdreht drauf, damit ich nicht Schwarz Gelb (12V) sonder Schwarz rot(5V) verwende.

PWM lüfter kannst du übrigens via 3 Pin aufm Mobo steuern. aber Da GB keine 3 Pin Anschlüsse hat is das ja irrellevant.
Ansonsten neue Lüfter holen 

Von wievielen Lüftern Reden wir?

PS: eine Lüftersteuerung ist Garnichtmehr sooooooo Teuer.
ich find 15 Euro voll im Rahmen:
Aerocool F6XT Interne Lüftersteuerung: Lüftersteuerung Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## stevie4one (13. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern*

Man kann 3Pin Lüfter auf 4Pin Lüfteranschlüssen steuern. Dazu muss im BIOS/UEFI auf Voltage umgeschaltet werden (das Board muss dies unterstützen). Hier das Manual vom Board (siehe Seite 46). Mit Speedfan lassen sich nur Lüfter steuern, welche an das Mainboard angeschlossen sind (und Speedfan unterstützt nicht alle Boards). Lüfter von Netzteil oder Graka können generell nicht mit Speedfan geregelt werden.

Lüfter mit Molex-Steckern können nur über eine feste Voltage gesteuert werden, also z.B. 5V, 7V oder 12 Volt, dazu gibt es passende Adapter. Diese liegen u.a. Be Quiet Lüftern bei (zumindest bei meinen Shadow Wings).


----------



## travisjmedia (13. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern*

Also wenn ich sie auf 100% zum laufen bekommen würde, wäre das schon inordnung, die geräuschkollisse ist jetzt kein problem !! kühlung, kein hitze stau ist eher mein ziel, grafikkarte ist wie ne herdplatte.

die 3 pin wird dann denke ich nichts, sitzen ja die beiden auf 4pin jetzt, habe mal im mobo die plätze + cpu deaktiviert die mode's der fan 1 welcher meiner vermutung nach der cpu cooler ist läuft auf 2000rpm und mit 100% betitelt, die beiden 3pin welche auf 4 pin liegen auf 1100-1200 rpm (Laut speedfan 100%)

allerdings sieht das optisch und geräusch nach nicht wie 100% aus.

Ja denke ich muss dann eher mal neue lüfter besorgen, :/ schade ich war super begeistert von den zwei die rechts und links die festplatten belüften ... gehören allerdings zu den molex steckern :/ 
insgesammt 2 120 1 140 und 2 80er nachkaufen
dann sind wir schon bei über knapp 50 wenn nicht drüber mh  

Lüftersteuerung habe ich auch überlegt allerdings ... finde ich keine die Molex + 3 pin anbieten, wenn ich schon eine schicke lüftersteuerung kaufe dann sollte es sich schon für alle lüfter lohnen, der rest hängt am ende wieder quer durchs gehäuse 1 am mobo rest dort...


----------



## wievieluhr (13. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern*



stevie4one schrieb:


> Man kann 3Pin Lüfter auf 4Pin Lüfteranschlüssen steuern. Dazu muss im BIOS/UEFI auf Voltage umgeschaltet werden (das Board muss dies unterstützen). Hier das Manual vom Board (siehe Seite 46). Mit Speedfan lassen sich nur Lüfter steuern, welche an das Mainboard angeschlossen sind (und Speedfan unterstützt nicht alle Boards). Lüfter von Netzteil oder Graka können generell nicht mit Speedfan geregelt werden.
> 
> Lüfter mit Molex-Steckern können nur über eine feste Voltage gesteuert werden, also z.B. 5V, 7V oder 12 Volt, dazu gibt es passende Adapter. Diese liegen u.a. Be Quiet Lüftern bei (zumindest bei meinen Shadow Wings).


 
 sehr nice


----------



## travisjmedia (13. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern*

Also die lüfter ersetzen einfachste gemütlichste lösung


----------



## wievieluhr (13. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern*



travisjmedia schrieb:


> Also die lüfter ersetzen einfachste gemütlichste lösung


 
nein ... da klick ich lieber bisschen im uefi rum als mich da wieder beim Lüfteranschließen aufzuregen ..... je nachdem wieviel HW drinne ist ist das echt nichtmehr lustig .....


----------



## travisjmedia (13. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern*

Ja geht mir genau so, für die 2 lüfter ist das ja passable die auf 100% laufen, aber die anderen 3 die mit dieser begrenzten vollt zahl laufen ersetze ich lieber als ein kurzschluss zu riskieren da ich bestimmt einen fehler machen werde beim neu anordnen der kabel


----------



## wievieluhr (13. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern*



travisjmedia schrieb:


> Ja geht mir genau so, für die 2 lüfter ist das ja passable die auf 100% laufen, aber die anderen 3 die mit dieser begrenzten vollt zahl laufen ersetze ich lieber als ein kurzschluss zu riskieren da ich bestimmt einen fehler machen werde beim neu anordnen der kabel



es ging mir nicht um Fehler.... ich hab einfach keinen PLatz zum arbeiten .... irgendwann werden auch Miditower zu klein 

man kann eig keine Fehler machen .... der PC ist was Poka Yoke (fehlervermeidung) angeht ne Glanzleistung ... naja ... abgesehen vom USB stick.... aber im Grunde genommen kannst du die ja nicht Falsch anschließen ....

schau wie schon gesagt in deinem UEFI wegen dem lüftermodus  dann brauchst du auch nix neu anschließen


----------



## stevie4one (13. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern*

Schau doch mal ins Manual (Seite 46), bezüglich der Möglichkeiten der Lüfterregelung. Da gibt es schon mehrere Möglichkeiten. Neue Lüfter zu kaufen, wäre wirklich der letzte Schritt!

PS: 80er Lüfter würde ich mir nicht mehr ins Gehäuse packen (5 Lüfter sollten nun wirklich nicht notwendig sein).


----------



## travisjmedia (13. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern*

Also gibt es doch eine möglichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also von diesen hier reden wir, es gibt die möglichkeit diese die am Netzteil hängen auf 100% zu boosten ?

die 3pin hab ich geschafft aber die dicken können doch nicht über das uefi gesteuert werden, oder ? ich wüsste nicht wo ich schauen soll, höchsten spannung zu dem sata platz aber das ist auch nur eine theorie von mir


----------



## stevie4one (13. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern*

Nein, wie bereits geschrieben, kannst du Lüfter am Molex-Anschluss nicht steuern (laufen normalerweise immer mit 100% bzw. 12V). Per Adapter lassen sich aber verschiedene Voltzahlen (5V, 7V) realisieren. Alternativ kannst du dir aus einer Molex-Verlängerung den Adapter selber basteln. Dann laufen diese Lüfter permanent (ohne Regelung) gedrosselt mit 5V oder 7V. Eine Regelung von Lüftern im Allgemeinen ist nur mit 3Pin oder 4Pin Lüftern möglich.


----------



## travisjmedia (13. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern*

na dann hab ich es doch verstanden


----------



## Jolly91 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern*

Übrigens, 3pin Lüfter am 4pin CPU Lüfteranschluss lassen sich nicht steuern. Außer man kann es beim Board auf "Voltage" umstellen.


----------



## stevie4one (13. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Übrigens, 3pin Lüfter am 4pin CPU Lüfteranschluss lassen sich nicht steuern. Außer man kann es beim Board auf "Voltage" umstellen.





stevie4one schrieb:


> Man kann 3Pin Lüfter auf 4Pin Lüfteranschlüssen steuern. Dazu muss im BIOS/UEFI auf Voltage umgeschaltet werden (das Board muss dies unterstützen).



Es wurde bereits alles gesagt ...


----------

